# Internet connection



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is anyone else having problems?

My internet keeps going off sometimes for an hour.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope. Mine is a TEData one, 2Meg. Had it for a year now, consistently fast and has never been off, yet...touch wood.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Nope. Mine is a TEData one, 2Meg. Had it for a year now, consistently fast and has never been off, yet...touch wood.




Same as mine.

When my neighbours moved in it used to go off at the same time everyday and I wondered if they has a block on the building whilst they used the internet.. they are diplomats. This stopped so I guesses I was thinking wrongly but it seems to have started up again.

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

also no problems here in our home in Mohandeseen, TEData 2mb unlimited.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is anyone else having problems?
> 
> My internet keeps going off sometimes for an hour.


HI! I assume you are connected using wifi, if so, the connection between the router and your pc travels on a set of frequencies. This can be "disturbed" by other electronic devices and would cause the problem you are experiencing. Try to enter into your wi-fi router settings and change the transmission channel. You PC will automatic find it.....

You can also try to connect directly to the router with a cable, disconnecting your pc's wifi feature and check if you still experience the same issues. If all its fine then it could mean that the issue above described could be the reason of your problem.

Best
RPC

:ranger:


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is anyone else having problems?
> 
> My internet keeps going off sometimes for an hour.


Mine does too: I'm on TE Data 2meg unlimited tariff as well. It goes through weeks of problem free connection, and then will start going off intermittently, sometimes for an hour at a time, similar to MaidenScotland's description. When I call TE Data's "technical support" number, I am told to switch off the power to the router for 10 seconds. This always restores the service, even though I may have done this many times previously with no effect. Very frustrating and embarrassing... annoying, too, as I am paying for a 24-hour service and not getting it.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Musical said:


> Mine does too: I'm on TE Data 2meg unlimited tariff as well. It goes through weeks of problem free connection, and then will start going off intermittently, sometimes for an hour at a time, similar to MaidenScotland's description. When I call TE Data's "technical support" number, I am told to switch off the power to the router for 10 seconds. This always restores the service, even though I may have done this many times previously with no effect. Very frustrating and embarrassing... annoying, too, as I am paying for a 24-hour service and not getting it.


 
It could be that someone is hogging your wifi signal even if you've set it up with passwords and security the system is vunerable it's much better to you use a Lan connection (wired) between router and computer this is much more secure. There are so many freeware programmes( like Gaso.....) on the net for hacking a secure WIFI signal that wifi at the house is notr worth it


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

I was in Left Bank/Sequoia yesterday morning and the wifi there was off - waiter said whatever the problem was was affecting all Zamalek.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> It could be that someone is hogging your wifi signal even if you've set it up with passwords and security the system is vunerable it's much better to you use a Lan connection (wired) between router and computer this is much more secure. There are so many freeware programmes( like Gaso.....) on the net for hacking a secure WIFI signal that wifi at the house is notr worth it


 Mnnn, this could be it then. I have no problems, but mine is wired (LAN), to a desktop PC, but with a second router placed in another part of the house that allows me to connect WIFI through the "family network" set up with my laptop anywhere in the apartment. I have a voltage regulator on the PC, and the main router...mine had to be reset often before, which was overvoltage related.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am just over the river from Zamalek so that might be it.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Also it's possible that there are at times what they call micro cuts in the power supply they are not noticeable to other electronic devices but routers are very sensitive to them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> It could be that someone is hogging your wifi signal even if you've set it up with passwords and security the system is vunerable it's much better to you use a Lan connection (wired) between router and computer this is much more secure. There are so many freeware programmes( like Gaso.....) on the net for hacking a secure WIFI signal that wifi at the house is notr worth it




I did think of this but in all honesty it would highly unlikely in my building.

I live on the 9th floor and when I go up to the 14th floor I cannot pick up my signal and on that and knowing who my neighbours are on all floors I cannot see anyone piggy backing.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Also it's possible that there are at times what they call micro cuts in the power supply they are not noticeable to other electronic devices but routers are very sensitive to them.


Given the frequency of power cuts here (even before the aircon season is upon us), an Uniterruptible Power Supply may be a good investment. I use one to keep my routers up and running.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Problems also in Dreamland. Always seems to go off on the hour or half hour. Wired LAN connection.


----------

